# New eyebrows (at last!) - before & after pics included!



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 9, 2008)

(Had no idea where to put this thread, so the hair & nail forum is about the more suitable I could think of....?)

Well after 6 weeks off growing out my overplucked eyebrows, I finally had them reshaped today (Hurrah!). I think she's done a nice job of them, especially considering the hairs aren't at their longest/fullest at the moment - so I will be able to have the brows a bit longer in length etc once they finish growing in. 

I now have ARCHES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Here's the BEFORE & AFTER pics - what do you think?

BEFORE:





AFTER:


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What a fantastic difference!


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2008)

It looks sooo much better! Good for you for having the patience to grow them out.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww, thanks both - I'm thrilled. I've never had "nice" eyebrows before


----------



## melliquor (Apr 9, 2008)

How nice... I wish I could have the patience to do mine.  Mine are too thin.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! What an awesome difference!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, It's well worth it - 6 weeks passes really quickly. Although I hated putting up with it, once you get to about 2-3weeks in, you learn to put up with it because you can see you're nearly there


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 9, 2008)

amazing!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

upgrade!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 9, 2008)

your eyebrows look great! I'm trying to grow out mine too before reshaping


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 9, 2008)

They look great!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice, I'm in the process of growing mine out right now so I can go to a professional to shape them and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Nice, I'm in the process of growing mine out right now so I can go to a professional to shape them and it's driving me nuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, I know the feeling - but you'll get there in the end and it's great when you finally get sorted


----------



## tchristi (Apr 13, 2008)

yay for growing back. i know how u feel it felt like forever while i was waiting for mine to grow back.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 16, 2008)

Did you just wait for them to grow out naturally by themselves, or did you like use something??


----------



## woopsydaissy (Apr 16, 2008)

Honey, that looks SO much better! I'm proud of you!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 8, 2008)

oh nice!!


----------



## User49 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks way better! Frames the eyes a lot more! Much prefer them now they are a bit more


----------



## Korms (Sep 8, 2008)

They look really good!  How long had you been over plucking for before allowing them to grow back in?


----------



## Jot (Sep 8, 2008)

they look great. thanks for the before and after pics. Growing them in is so frustrating so well done on persevering


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 9, 2008)

i had to grow mine out a while ago aswell but now i love them its def well worth the wait! although i did feel awful while they were growing out. Yours look gorgeous such a dramatic difference!
x


----------

